# New(?) lifetime fishing licenses



## Bohanan66 (Apr 19, 2012)

I was online today with the ODNR website and discovered that lifetime licenses are now available. Didn't know that before. Only $84 for seniors but nearly $500 for everyone else.
A real bargain depending upon your age.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Bohanan66 said:


> I was online today with the ODNR website and discovered that lifetime licenses are now available. Didn't know that before. Only $84 for seniors but nearly $500 for everyone else.
> A real bargain depending upon your age.


How old is senior


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

The age for seniors is 66.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

dcool said:


> The age for seniors is 66.


Lol 9 more years


----------



## Wadin'Dave (Sep 2, 2010)

Bohanan66 said:


> I was online today with the ODNR website and discovered that lifetime licenses are now available. Didn't know that before. Only $84 for seniors but nearly $500 for everyone else.
> A real bargain depending upon your age.


So...buy a bond....$500 @ 4%....get $20/yr to pay for a new license every year (cheaper after 65) and then get your $500 back at the end....

(NOTE: A little silly, since no one would ever do that to fund a license, but just to demonstrate that $$ up front, in hand, is king.)

Age is the right factor....Probably a decent good deal 40 and under, since prices will go up over time....


----------



## ARNfishin (Apr 22, 2011)

It's kind of a joke in my opinion. You would have to fish in Ohio for 28 years before it would be more beneficial than an annual license. Who the hell knows what will happen and if you will still be fishing in Ohio in 28 years?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Lol 9 more years


Don't be in a rush you young whippersnapper.....


----------



## Cptn Spaulding (May 20, 2015)

I think the break even time is 24 or so years if I recall. That’s of course if the cost of a yearly doesn’t go up. Frankly I wouldn’t mind if it did. Another benefit is that it is valid no matter where you move to. Move out of state for work but still come back to visit relatives and fish a bit? No problem. Get half way to the lake in early March then realize you have to find a license dealer because your yearly expired? No problem. That tattered up piece of paper you printed your license on is completely illegible by August and the game warden doesn’t appear to be in a humorous mood? Not going to be a problem. Yeah it’s pricey, but there’s more useless things to blow money on.


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

That might be a great gift for a 16-18 year old child or grandchild that loved to fish.


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Won't be 66 until this summer. Would be nice to buy the yearly license now and upgrade to lifetime in August for $64 more.


----------



## H2ofowl (Jun 7, 2010)

Already bought mine. Nice laminated card and even a tag to put on your key chain


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

I’m too old for the lifetime license and too young for the senior version so I bought a 3 year and the wife laminated it for me.
Now I don’t have to worry about forgetting to buy one for a while


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

triton175 said:


> I’m too old for the lifetime license and too young for the senior version so I bought a 3 year and the wife laminated it for me.
> Now I don’t have to worry about forgetting to buy one for a while


Did not know that you can buy a 3 year license. Will have to check that out. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

So, I'm 68 now... will I live 9 more years and be able to take out the boat and such? Probably and the grandsons will be able to help before too long. I'll go for the permanent just because!


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

ARNfishin said:


> It's kind of a joke in my opinion. You would have to fish in Ohio for 28 years before it would be more beneficial than an annual license. Who the hell knows what will happen and if you will still be fishing in Ohio in 28 years?



One good thing is if you buy a lifetime and move out of state you will still be able to fish Ohio even if your considered a non-resident.


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

I've had a fishing license for over 50 years so it would have worked out for me although I sure didn't have $500.00 when I was 16. It does seem rather high but it also protects you from future hikes in the fee.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

SICKOFIT said:


> Did not know that you can buy a 3 year license. Will have to check that out. Thanks for the heads up


There is also the 5 and 10 year option.


----------



## big medicine (Sep 23, 2014)

Heard on the radio this weekend that Ohio annual fishing licences now are good for 365 days regardless of date of purchase.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

big medicine said:


> Heard on the radio this weekend that Ohio annual fishing licences now are good for 365 days regardless of date of purchase.


That is correct, it states this on page 5 of the 2019-2020 regulations manual.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Saugeye Tom said:


> How old is senior


Don’t Worry you qualify


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

I think this is the way I’m going to go get a 10 year for 180+ Change Then I will be 67 get my lifetime one for $84.24 total cost will be $264.68That is the cheapest route I can go


----------



## Rustynail66 (Oct 9, 2017)

Bohanan66 said:


> I was online today with the ODNR website and discovered that lifetime licenses are now available. Didn't know that before. Only $84 for seniors but nearly $500 for everyone else.
> A real bargain depending upon your age.[/QUOTE .
> As a resident of South Carolina and 64 or older, you can purchase a lifetime license for $9.00 to: freshwater fish, saltwater fish, and hunt, including big game. That's a bargain ...


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 294927
> I think this is the way I’m going to go get a 10 year for 180+ Change Then I will be 67 get my lifetime one for $84.24 total cost will be $264.68That is the cheapest route I can go


Good idea. I hadn’t thought of that. Works well for those of us in our late 50s.


----------



## lloyd crawford (Jun 24, 2018)

Bohanan66 said:


> I was online today with the ODNR website and discovered that lifetime licenses are now available. Didn't know that before. Only $84 for seniors but nearly $500 for everyone else.
> A real bargain depending upon your age.


You can only buy senior lifetime licences at ODNR area district's.


----------



## yknotfrank (Apr 10, 2004)

lloyd crawford said:


> You can only buy senior lifetime licences at ODNR area district's.


Bought mine on line.


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

Yeah, I bought the last fishing license of my life today. I can handle $84.00 to not worry about it again.

See you out there soon!
MC


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

yknotfrank said:


> Bought mine on line.


Bought mine online too


----------



## tylerd1994 (May 11, 2009)

montagc said:


> Or, if we are thinking about investment: Think what 400 bucks a person will do right now for Ohio’s fishing and stocking programs and how much more benefit we will get out of it in the coming decade. Though I do wonder what this will do to future license sales dollars...



I’m a bit concerned about this. I’m a Treasurer for a local government entity and have a decent grasp on long term financial projections when it comes to tax revenues and grants. What this is effectively doing is raising revenue significantly in the short term, while reducing annual revenues for the future. There are a lot of variables here but I would say the most likely person to purchase life time or 10 year licenses would be a person who is buying a license each year. I really hope the state is setting the additional funds aside in a reserve special revenue fund for future use. I’m worried the ODNR will expand current services because the current revenues are high, and crash and burn in the long run. Typically increased services (employees, programs, etc) are not one time costs and create long term reoccurring costs. If this happens and revenues need to be increased are we all going to see rampant rising rates in tags for hunting ? Or tags for collecting fish? 

My hope there is good financial management in the ODNR and this won’t be the result, but it does make me wonder as this is a common issue for government entities time and time again.


----------



## tur71 (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm 67 and just bought a lifetime license last friday.Had to go to the district office to purchase it.Also bought a lifetime hunting license at the same time.Cost me $168.48 for both license.Employee gave me a paper license with both lifetime hunting and fishing printed on it.She said I would receive a plastic "conservation" card in the mail in about 4 weeks.I asked if I would get one card for fishing and one card for hunting or if one card for hunting and fishing combined and she didn't know.She didn't seem to know a whole lot about the lifetime licenses.I think i might have been her first customer for lifetime licenses.This was at the Findlay District office.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

tur71 said:


> I'm 67 and just bought a lifetime license last friday.Had to go to the district office to purchase it.Also bought a lifetime hunting license at the same time.Cost me $168.48 for both license.Employee gave me a paper license with both lifetime hunting and fishing printed on it.She said I would receive a plastic "conservation" card in the mail in about 4 weeks.I asked if I would get one card for fishing and one card for hunting or if one card for hunting and fishing combined and she didn't know.She didn't seem to know a whole lot about the lifetime licenses.I think i might have been her first customer for lifetime licenses.This was at the Findlay District office.


You will get one card, and it probably will not take 4 weeks, they told me 4 weeks and I got it at the end of 2.


----------



## carpetman (Mar 19, 2012)

any options for non resident other than one year does anyone know ??


----------



## carpetman (Mar 19, 2012)

carpetman said:


> any options for non resident other than one year does anyone know ??


would certainly be interested in a 10 year !!!


----------



## hunter moss (Jan 18, 2017)

As a 20 year old this is exciting.... BUT i think IF i had $500 it would be spent on a new rod and reel


----------

